# SS 27.02.16 - Taneyev #4



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Sergei Taneyev (1856 - 1915)*

Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 12 

1. Allegro molto
2. Adagio
3. Scherzo. Vivace
4. Finale. Allegro energico. Molto Maestoso

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another Saturday Symphony is upon us and it's another composer and work I am unfamiliar with. I'm looking forward to hearing it as I've read it's a very underrated work. I'll be listening too:

View attachment 81894


Evgeny Svetlanov/USSR Symphony Orchestra


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Taneyev is a composer I'm just getting to know mainly though his chamber works. So I'm excited to hear this symphony for the first time. I'll be listening to Jarvi/Philharmonia.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I also know some chamber work, can't vote on this one.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll go for Jarvi too.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Like Pugg, I also cannot vote on this one.

But I will listen to *Polyansky *and the* Russian State Symphony Orchestra*. Chandos recording.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

D Smith, that recording of the Taneyev symphony is terrific , and it's a sadly neglected work . 
The New York Philharmonic played it at a concert many years ago under Rozhdestvensky , but I can't recall any other live performances anywhere .
Interesting fact : Taneyev was a pupil of none other than Tchaikovsky .


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> I'll go for Jarvi too.


This one for me too


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> Another Saturday Symphony is upon us and it's another composer and work I am unfamiliar with. I'm looking forward to hearing it as I've read it's a very underrated work. I'll be listening too:
> 
> View attachment 81894
> 
> ...


I am completely unfamiliar with the piece. Currently listening to the same recording on Spotify


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Looking forward to this one, can't get enough great Russian music.

Looks like Polyansky and the Russian State Symphony Orchestra is my selection through Spotify.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Polyansky and the Russian State Symphony Orchestra. Chandos recording.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't have anything by Taneyev, so I'm going with this one. It comes from a Marco Polo CD. This performance gets top billing in my Third Ear Guide, along with Rozhdestvensky.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Not as Russian as I expected - should have probably imagined it since h was a friend of Tchaikovsky. You listen to either of them and you do not hear that Russianness spewing all over the music that you do with Borodin. You can tell that some progressions could perfectly be by Brahms, and thematic development is very German.
If you know what I mean.
This does not mean that it is bad. It's just that you can tell -and everyone can after having listened to "Russianly" Russian composers- that Tchaikovsky et al. do not sound like the Moguchaya Kuchka. You do get influences, but merely by coincidental backgrounds. It's like comparing Scriabin or Stravinsky to, say, Prokofiev or Myaskovsky. Or Rubinstein to Mussorgsky. The style is there. The concepts are there.

The concepts in art remain the same through the times. The language moves on, but the concepts are still there and one can notice them independently of the compositional style used to depict them.


----------



## Classical Music Fan (Nov 21, 2015)

I also listened to the Polyansky one on youtube.


----------

